# IDE cd-rom works, but ide-hd not detected [SOLVED]

## madchaz

Good day all. Trying to get an old machine up for a home server. 

Machine is booting off a 4 disk scsi raid/lvm array setup that works beautifully now. So I figured I'd start using the 3 spare IDE port by putting in a 40g drive I took out of my current server (it wasn't using it, but I tested it works) to put it in the new rig. 

Bios detects it fine as either primary or secondary master (depending on wire). Also detects the CD-rom. 

Kernel detects the cd-rom fine on either primary or secondary, but the HD never gets seen by the kernel as far as I can tell scrolling up the boot text. 

It never shows up in /dev

CD-rom shows as hda or hdc, depending.

Plugging my usb external drive shows it up as sde. 

Anyone help me find my missing 40 gig hd?

edit: 

```
vegeta ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)

00:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI] (rev 02)

00:05.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

00:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 65)

00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Broadcom OSB4 South Bridge (rev 4f)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom OSB4 IDE Controller

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 04)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3CR990-TX-97 [Typhoon 168-bit] (rev 02)

05:05.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53C896/897 (rev 07)

05:05.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53C896/897 (rev 07)

```

----------

## DONAHUE

Missing kernel driver:

Preferred: (hd named /dev/sd-- , cd named /dev/sr-)

[quote]Device Drivers --->

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

SCSI device support --->

*** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***

<*> SCSI disk support

< > SCSI tape support

< > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

--- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

[*] ATA ACPI Support

[ ] SATA Port Multiplier support

< > AHCI SATA support  

< > Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support

[*] ATA SFF support

<  > ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support 

< > Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

< > Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)

< > NVIDIA SATA support

< > Pacific Digital ADMA support

< > Pacific Digital SATA QStor support

< > Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support

< > Promise SATA SX4 support

< > Silicon Image SATA support

< > SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support

< > ULi Electronics SATA support

< > VIA SATA support

< > VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support

< > Initio 162x SATA support

< > ACPI firmware driver for PATA

< > ALi PATA support (Experimental)

< > AMD/NVidia PATA support

< > ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < > ATI PATA support
> 
> < > CMD640 PCI PATA support (Very Experimental)
> ...

 

or

less desirable: (named /dev/hd--)

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 
> 
> <*>   ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support (NEW)
> ...

 

if my guess is wrong maybe 

```
lspci -n
```

 output posted at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ will find a driver name

----------

## madchaz

Issue is resolved. Turned out that the pos maxtor drive will simply not function as a master. It AS to be slave (even with proper pin settings).

----------

